# Sand Wedges



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there guys...

I am in need of a sand wedge and with christmas fast approaching im considering putting the signal out to the family.

I want some feedback from people who have had sand wedges and also comments on what are the best buys at the moment.

feedback appricated 

cheers felas


----------



## giants80 (Nov 6, 2007)

Dave,

I found this website that offers 10% off all assembled clubs....Golf Clubs :: Wedges


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't know about any deals, but if lost or stolen, I would replace my Cleveland CG11 SW if I had to pay double what it cost me a year ago. By far the best SW I've ever used. I don't think you can go wrong with a Cleveland wedge. :thumbsup:


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I sort of have an infatuation with wedges, I collect 'wm and have tried all that I can get my hands on.

If your in need for forgiveness I would look at the;

Cleveland CG11 and CG14 as well as Cleveland 588 RS. 

If you want something a little more on the norm/traditional;

Clevalnd CG10 and CG12 and of course Vokeys are all good staples.

Some others to look at; Mizunos forged wedges and the new Pings.

For a value you can't go wrong with the classic Cleveland 588 or the Callaway X-Tours (which are pretty cheap now) as well as the Nike SV TOurs which are starting to go down in price. 

-AJ


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Check out the new *Srixon WG-706* wedges. I have had one in my hands and these are really nice looking wedges. Currently they are priced about $40 less than Vokey's are in Canada. I am pretty sure my Vokey SM is going to be replaced by this wedge. I need to replace my 56-10 SM as I am now playing a course with softer sand and I want to change the bounce to accommodate that fact.


----------



## gpblue8 (Oct 5, 2007)

Another vote for Cleveland. I recently bought new clubs and in the wedge department I went with the G12 52 GW and 56 SW. Standard bounce on both. Great wedges.


----------

